# Is this too many sets? Upper/lower split



## TOM2011 (Dec 9, 2010)

Alright lads, my current training routine is a upper/lower body format, 2 upper, 2 lower a week.

I made a log of how many sets i am doing on my upper body day today, and was wondering if you think i could be doing too many sets, or it looks alright?

Currently just starting a bulk and 4-5 week cycle on pro mag 35 from dragon nutrition.

Here is my upper body day routine

Bench 4x10

OHP 3x10-12

Lat raises 3x10

Bent rows 4x10

Lat pulldown 3x10-12

Tri Pushdown 4x12-15

EZ bb burl 4x12-15

Preacher bb 2x10-12

So around 27 sets in total.

Cheers.


----------



## TOM2011 (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone? h34r:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Seems a hell of a lot to me. Must take you about 2 hours?!?


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Go in the natty section an simonthepieman did a full routine for upper/lower. Going from his routine, your doing far too many sets, but see what works for you.

Were all different.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

it seems excessive, but not unthinkable.

I would wonder what you think 6 sets bicep exercises will do after all those rows?

If you can recover and can improve your lifts each session then its fine. But I think its smarter to start with lower volume and add more in rather than the other way for so many different reasons


----------



## TOM2011 (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers for replies.

Haven't always done such high volume, i originally did starting strength for nearly a year, which is a simple 3x full body strength routine for beginners, and then a upper/lower with less volume then im doing now.

Take your point about bicep work simonthepieman, my arms have always been a weak point, but i think ill drop the preachers and cut back to 3-4 sets, also drop a set on a couple of the other exercises to bring it down towards 20 sets per upper body workout?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well if you're doing it currently, how is it working out for you? Are you gaining on it?

Some people respond really well to volume. Others don't.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

imo thats not many sets considering you are training the whole upper body ....i can do 24 - 28 sets just on back 12-16 on chest 12-16 for hammys and so on


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

how long have you been doing it? are you gaining ?

I think its better to obliterate 1 part per day so you do max damage and get a full week to recover each part ....just my opinion tho as others have said we are all different


----------

